# everyone has to pay! in some way or another



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

most peeps know i own a powder coating company...anyway i do stuff for friends mostly for a bottle of wine or a pack of baccy. as long as they dont take the pi55 i'm happy enough with it. so my brother asked me to do some bit of an old bike he's restoring. yeah np's bro says i........no offer of payment or how much do i owe you gary!

this is taken from his facebook page this morning 

I've been rebuilding a 1965 Moulton F-frame bicycle and my brother Gary kindly offered to shot-blast and powder-coat the rear luggage rack for me. It arrived back home this morning looking like new. It was only when I turned the packing over that I saw that he had written "The BIG RUBBER COCK COMPANY on the reverse of the parcel in large red letters. Laugh, I nearly wet myself. Thanks Bro'

had three missed calls so far today, but funny enough i am busy at work and keep missing it and i didnt offer he asked:lol: :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: crying here.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

STTink said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: crying here.


well he lives in a 600k house and didnt even offer bud......miffed me a bit tbh. same as daughters want to go out for a family meal. 9-10 times i just give them my card and tell them to pay with that. the last time they went they spent nearly £200 fuk me not impressed. last week i gave it again, but had transferred nearly all the dosh into a diff account. they didnt say a word when they got home.......just slinked off quietly lol


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

lol lol lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: classic


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Very good gazzer :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

davelincs said:


> Very good gazzer :lol:


spoke to him earlier & hes ok about it lol. it was sis in law reta who signed for it oops


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

:lol:

My sister once did something like that to me.

My Mrs and I had just moved into our first house. We received a parcel with a gift in it but on the envelope she'd written

"Mr Postman - please notice that they have different names as they are living in sin !!!"

My Mrs and the M-I-L weren't impressed which made me find it even funnier


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

some peeps just have no sense of humor scotty lol


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have the sort of relationship with a few customers that results in rudeness being included on the envelopes, one that came to me had a picture of a buttplug on it 

Charlie


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I have the sort of relationship with a few customers that results in rudeness being included on the envelopes, one that came to me had a picture of a buttplug on it
> 
> Charlie


Could've been worse.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Nilesong said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I have the sort of relationship with a few customers that results in rudeness being included on the envelopes, one that came to me had a picture of a buttplug on it
> ...


charlie that is cos you are a buttplug munty m8


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> I have the sort of relationship with a few customers that results in rudeness being included on the envelopes, one that came to me had a picture of a buttplug on it
> 
> Charlie


A friend (and it is a friend not me!!!) works and owns a local family business but happens to share the same initials as his Dad, once when he had ordered an actual butt plug (strange sexual traits  ) his Dad got to the post first and opened the parcel as it was addressed to him!! Spent first 30mins of day walking round factory floor asking which of his workers has sent him this as a joke until son came in and claimed butt plug bold as brass!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Very good gazzer :lol:
> ...


 :lol: even better :lol:


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Think my bro may be receiving a parcel from me very soon 
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

SVStu said:


> > I have the sort of relationship with a few customers that results in rudeness being included on the envelopes, one that came to me had a picture of a buttplug on it
> >
> > Charlie
> 
> ...


brass butplug? fuck me that would be a tad cold...........good for piles i guess :lol: :lol:


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> brass butplug? fuck me that would be a tad cold...........good for piles i guess :lol: :lol:


where's there's muck there's brass...


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

muTTley said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > brass butplug? fuck me that would be a tad cold...........good for piles i guess :lol: :lol:
> ...


very good muTTley..........quite apt lol


----------

